# Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien



## Oidaaa (31. August 2015)

Hallo,

Ich fliege am 18. Sep nach Fuerteventura,
und bräuchte doch noch die ein oder andere Info.

Ich bin im Süden in Esquinzo bei Jandia.


kennt jeman in der gegend evtl zu fuß erreichbar gute spots vom strand aus?
welche Köder sollte man nehmen? ( habe gelesen tintenfisch beim händler kaufen )
Geht Blinkern auch?
welche Rute sollte man mindestens haben? Wurfgewicht, Rolle, Schnur?

vllt ist ja zur selben zeit jemand auch dort 

LG, Felix


----------



## Andre´ (31. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Kommt drauf an auf was Du angeln willst. Für Brassen und so reicht ne Rute bis 40 Gr, wenn Du spinnen mit Jigs oder Wobblern willst würde ich schon 60Gr empfehlen.

Esquinzo hast du nur Sandstrand. Ne einigermassen gute Stelle ist der Hafen in Morrojable. Da kannste mit dem Bus hinfahren. Meeräschen und paar Brassen gehn da immer auf Brot oder am besten kleine Garnelenstücke.
Nachts kommen auch Räuber ins Hafenbecken, Angeln darfst Du aber nur von den beiden Spitzen aus , links oder ganz vorne rechts. Direkt vorne im Hafenbecken ist es verboten auch wenn da dicke Fische schwimmen. Du kannst da gut die Rochen beim einsammeln von Fischabfällen anschauen , das ganz nett ...

Oder halt nachts vom Sandstrand aus, geht auch immer was. Von dicken rochen über Haie und natürlich auch Kleinzeugs


----------



## Oidaaa (31. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Super danke für die Antwort.
Das mit dem
Hafen hab ich schon gelesen. Werd ich glatt mal machen.
Wie ist es mit Erlaubnis, bzw Lizenz?
In manchen Foren oder auch im Reiseführer steht man braucht keine. Auf anderen Plattformen steht man braucht eine. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbl (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hi Felix,
ich war 2013 im August in Esquinzo, leider ohne Angelsachen 
In welchem Hotel bist du denn untergebracht? 
Wenn man von den Hotels runter zum Strand kommt sieht man erstmal einen riesigen Sandstrand. Wenn du dich nach links wendest und ein paar hundert Meter den Strand entlang läufst, dann kommt da eine kleine Landzunge. An dieser Stelle ist auch einiges an Felsen im Wasser. Diese sind bei Ebbe teils freiliegend, das schaust du dir am besten mal an, dann kennst du die großen Hindernisse im Wasser, kannst natürlich auch schnorcheln und gleich schauen, was dich für Fische erwarten 

Habe dort lediglich einen Angler gesehen und der hat mit Kunstködern an eben dieser Stelle gefischt. Er konnte (in der Zeit, in der ich ihm zusah) Hornhechte, Makrelen und einen kleineren Barrakuda fangen. Da hab ich mich schon arg geärgert, ohne Angelzeug unterwegs zu sein.

Dir viel Erfolg und einen schönen Urlaub! Stell doch mal ein paar Bilder rein, wenn du was fängst


----------



## Oidaaa (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hallo Bobbl,

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich glaube das Hotel Heist esquinzo Princess. 
Ich werde ne Teleskop Rute mit 60 gr wg mitnehmen und Hau mir 40er schnurr drauf. 
Ich werde auch nur n paar wobbler Gummifische und Blinker mit nehmen. Evtl auf mal mit Pose wenn das andere nicht klappen sollte. Ich werde mal nach links gehen und da mal nachschauen.
Fotos folgen natürlich  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre´ (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

30ger reicht völlig , sonst kommst nicht raus. Da ist immer verdammt viel Wind ...


----------



## Oidaaa (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

ok gut zu wissen
 Danke


----------



## Frame (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Für ca. 2 Taler kannst Du mit dem Bus nach Morro Jable bis fast direkt  an den Hafen fahren. Die Haltestelle ist quasi auch der Wendepunkt der  Route.
Unterwegs kommt man an nem Supermarkt vorbei wo man z. B.  Shrimps kriegt. (Teig mit der Brühe von Shrimps geht gut auf Köfis oder  einfach paar Shrimps vom Büffet mitnehmen)

Im Hafen ist auch ein  Angelshop und ein Fischmarkt, ( eher morgens. Evtl. bekommst da oder von  den Booten die morgens heimkommen auch Köfis oder TiFi. Nicht probiert.  Kann kein spanisch, war viel zu kurz dort.)

Angeln ist nicht  überall erlaubt im Hafen, aber Sonntags wurde nicht kontolliert!  (Einheimische beobachten, bzw. fragen. Wenn da viele Einheimische hocken  evtl. riskieren.)

Gute Schuhe, robuste Windjacke,  Arbeitshandschuhe (viele Stechrochen!) von Vorteil. Für die Rochen  brauchst aber eh viel stärkeres Gerät.
Barrakudas gibts auch da je nach Jahreszeit und Boote zum rausfahren.
Ab  dem Fähranleger ist frei und auch irgenwo ab Gegenüber was dann aber  schon ein kleiner Fussmarsch wird. Letzeres hatte ich nicht probiert, da  waren aber auch vereinzelt Angler.
Einen Ausflug ist Morro sicher  wert. Bei klarem Wasser kann man u. a. Stechrochen von mehreren m  Spannweite direkt vor den Füssen am Fischmarkt sehen (Angeln hier nat.  strengstens verboten!)

Petri und guten Windschutz!


----------



## Michael2711 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Stimmt der Hafen ist da echt toll habe mich selber geärgert das ich keine angel bei gehabt habe. Es werden aber auch da am Hafen Touren zum hochsee angeln angeboten kann man glaube ich auch im hotel buchen


----------



## Oidaaa (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Huhu Danke für die Infos!
Dachte mir auch Shrimps oder tifis mal zu versuchen.
Denke werd bloß einmal an den Hafen fahren. Muss mich ja Sonnen auch 
Aber werde es auch vom Strand aus an der passenden Stelle versuchen.
Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob man eine Lizenz braucht oder nicht  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nakedchef (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

War letztes Jahr mit meiner Freundin in Corallejo.
Einen Tag sind wir dann mit 2 Leuten auf deren Fischerboot raus gefahren, vor in Insel Lobos um Barracudas zu fischen. Haben eine Muräne von 130 cm gefangen. War ein Mordsmässig cooler Ausflug bis meine bessere Hälfte Seekrank wurde. Beeindruckt hat mich das ein 10cm Fisch aus dem Meer mehr kraft hat als ein 40cm Flussbarsch


----------



## Oidaaa (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Haha, jaja die Damen der Schöpfung 

 Jo Corallejo ist ja im Norden.
 Denke werde mir nicht den stress machen dort hoch zu fahren.
 wobei auch meine bessere hälfte nicht mitspielen wird  
 Fischerboot wird für mich alleine zu teuer sein.
 Also dann doch lieber Strand und die beschriebenen stellen am Hafen =)

LG


----------



## Frame (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*



Oidaaa schrieb:


> Huhu Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Aber werde es auch vom Strand aus an der passenden Stelle versuchen.
> Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob man eine Lizenz braucht oder nicht


Lizenz braucht man generell eigentlich glaub schon, wurde dort aber 2008 nicht kontrolliert. Ich wurde nur von der Hafen Security höflich an die erlaubten Plätze geschickt.
(In Spanien kann das aber auch anders laufen...!)

Über die Suchfunktion findet man hier auch entsprechende Links und Beiträge. 
Vom Strand aus angeln ist in Jandia und Esquinzo teils verboten.
Habe Schilder dort gesehen, eins davon kurz vorm Barcelo Jandia Playa am Strassennübergang/Strand.

Vorm Robinson Club vor den weiter oben schon beschriebenen Felsen ists glaub erlaubt an dem Teilstück.
Gefangen hatte aber keiner was tagsüber. Nachts ists sicher besser.
Strandstücke gibts auch im Hafen von Morro, gegenüber dem Anleger wo es bestimmt auch gleich viel tiefer ist (Hafen wurde ausgebaggert. Struktur = Fisch) 
Dort ists glaub auch erlaubt. Waren auch Spanier dort. 
Schau Dirs vorher mal bei Goggle Earth oder so an, Da erkennt man schon einiges.
Bildsuche Morro Jable Hafen 

Mit Anleger ist die große Fähre gemeint.
Ab Ende des betonierten Anlegers ist angeln wieder erlaubt. 
Dort steht auch Fisch, vor allem wenn die Fähre abgelegt hat. Da brauchste ne möglichst längere, stabile Rute um größere Fische rauszuheben, bzw. stabile Schuhe um auf den glitschigen Betonpollern halbwegs runter ans Wasser zu kommen.
40-80 gr. oder eher 50-150 gr. 3,5-4 m.

(paar m Schnur und ein Zwiebel oder Kartoffelnetz und alte Brotreste vom Hotel gemischt mit Fischfetzen werd ich beim nächsten mal mitnehmen. Kommt sicher gut zum anfüttern)

Sonntags hat eine Spanier am Rand von dem grünen Piratenschiff nen kleinen Bonito? von 1 oder 1,5 Pfd. gewobbelt. Der ging ab wie ein 9 pfd. Hecht und der Spanier hatte praktisch ne Wallerrute + Rolle:k.

Ausfahrt hat 90€ gekostet. War lustig, beim schleppen (Anfang Februar)  nix gefangen.
Grundfischen war aber gut. Den TiFi mehrmals durchstechen ist besser.

Stege im Hafen sind auch verboten wegen der Unterwasserkabel, auch wenn einige Einheimische das trotzdem machen... sind es vielleicht ihre Kabel.
Wurde ausdrücklich davor gewarnt nach der Ausfahrt.

Toter Köfi auf Grund im Hafen: gar keine gute Idee ohne starkes Gerät und langen Stahl. Und mit starkem Gerät geht der Ärger wegen der vielen Boote, Kabel usw. dann richtig los.

Besser Kukö in der Dämmerung oder bei Tidenwechsel. Stahlvorfach ist Pflicht.


----------



## Oidaaa (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Super Beitrag von dir. 
Danke. Werde alles beherzigen  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oidaaa (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Guten Morgen,

 Habe folgendes im Marco Polo Reisführer für Fuerteventura entdeckt


> ANGELN: *Angeln is rings um die Insel ohne Angelschein gestattet, ob von der Mole oder von der Felsklippe aus.* Das nötige Gerät kann man günstig in Puerto del Rosario oder Corralejo kaufen. Als Köder dienen Calamares, Gambas oder kleine Krebse. Für die gefangenen Fische sind Mindestgrößen vorgeschrieben. Aufregender ist Hochseeangeln. Von Corralejo, Costa Calma und Morro jable aus kann man dazu an Bootstouren teilnehmen. Die Ausrüstung wird gestellt.


 

 Die Frage ist, was ist nun richtig. Brauch man nun eine Erlaubnis oder nicht?


----------



## Jose (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

ohne schein gehts nicht:
http://www.canarias365.es/?q=perfil/15/Ciudadan%C3%ADa/servicio/903/Licencia%20de%20Pesca%20-%20Cabildo%20de%20Fuerteventura

_"Para poder pescar en aguas continentales o marítimas es necesario disponer de esta licencia"_

* und hier wird das ganz klar beantwortet: ohne schein nix los!*
http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angellizenz_teneriffa.html

categoria 3


----------



## Oidaaa (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

ou man. nervt sowas schon wieder :q

 ich glaub ich schreib mal die kanarische regierung an =)


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hi

Mach dich doch net verrückt. Bist ja wie meine Frau
Packt deine Angelsachen und Badehose. Flieg in Urlaub und lass dir unten weiterhelfen. Des wird schon#6


----------



## Oidaaa (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

hahahahahaahahaha 

 dachte ich mir auch. einfach bei ankunft im Hotel nachfragen.
 Aber das mit der Frau bitte zurück nehmen


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

|abgelehn

Halt unten mal Ausschau nach Hai und Rochen. (wollt ich schon immer mal am Haken haben) Ich hab im Dezember noch ne Woche Urlaub. Frau mag zwar wieder nach Ägypten aber mich zieht es woanderst hin.


----------



## Oidaaa (4. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Is gebongt. Werd ich machen.
 Ich nehm noch ne starke Rute mit und versuch mal mein Glück auf die schönen Rochen. Vllt beist ja einer =)


----------



## Frame (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hat bei mir mit Köfi (Meeräsche) keine 10 Minuten gedauert, bzw. Zigarettenlänge.

War allerdings Sonntags an ner verbotenen Stelle als keine Kontrolletis unterwegs waren.
2 Minuten war er dran, dann war die Hauptschnur durchgescheuert. Stahlvorfach war zu kurz |kopfkrat.

*Und ich war aber eindeutig geheilt* von dem Gedanken so ein Viech dort überhaupt abhaken zu können ohne Helfer und Landungsgerät. Ufer ist zu hoch, geht ab wien ICE der grad anfährt.
Aber am Strand gegenüber dem Anleger wurden soweit ich weiss auch schon Rochen gefangen. Und auch gelandet, etc..
Dort haste auch mehr Distanz zu den teuren Booten..., Kabeln etc.
(Deswegen ja auch die Verbote im Hafen)


Wenn Du zurück bist gib doch bitte mal Feedback.
Irgendwo hab ich auch noch ein undeutliches Foto von dem Engelhai den ich da wohl an der Leine hatte. (ca. 1,3m)
Muss ich zwar suchen aber der Thread weckt langsam Lust auf nen neuen Abstecher nach Fuerte.

Gibst Du Feedback nach oder während Deinem Urlaub krame ich vielleicht tatsächlich noch meine undeutlichen Bilder aus.|wavey:

Petri Heil und viel Glück!
Und Vorsicht mit den Stechrochen. Die Spanier wissen am besten wie man die landet.
Als Laie würd ich ein altes Handtuch über den Giftstachel schmeissen und versuchen es mehrfach mit nem langen Kescher/Gaffstock drumrum zu wickeln....
Geeignetes Treibholz oder so liegt da aber eher nicht rum.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

kommt mir bekannt vor. gomera, valle, vueltas. nachts auf der hafenmauer und direkt runter in ca. 7m tiefe manta. war mit ner handleine unterwegs auf egal-fisch-mit-gamba.
hab schnell eingepackt. sinnloses treiben...

dafür schwarzbarsche ohne ende auf 2er mepps irgendwo bei vallehermoso

in santiago gabs kleine barrakudas von der mole.


----------



## Trickyfisher (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hi
Sowas ähnliches ist mir heuer im Juli auf Tenerriffa passiert.
Ich war mit unseren Vermieter in seinen privat Boot von Los Gigantes aus fischen, war aber nicht viel los.
Wieder zurück im Hafen packe ich meine Sachen zusammen und schmeiß die Köderreste, Fischstücke und "Gammelkalamari'", über Board, keine 5 min. später war da ein Rochen in "Doppelbettgröße" direkt unterm Boot und hat aufgesammelt.
Ich hab geschaut wie Autobus, der Vermieter hat nur gemeint, das ist unser Hausrochen, der wartet immer schon, wenn wir zurückkommen.
2 Jahre davor waren wir auch aucf Teneriffa und zwar in Pois de Abona, da gabs so eine Mole, wenn ich da nach Sonnen Untergang ein Fischstück versenkt hatte, dauerte es meist keine 30min., bis der erste Rochenbiss kam,  es lag dann nur mehr an der gerätestärke, welche ich rausbekam und welche nicht, war aber echt ein Erlebnis.
Viel spaß noch auf den Kanaren
Johannes


----------



## Oidaaa (18. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

So es geht los.

Koffer abgegeben
Nur noch aufs Boarding warten.
Haben auch ein leihauto.
D.h wir können überall auf der Insel hin, der Norden wird auf jeden Fall besucht.
Wo sind denn die besten Spots der Insel?

LG


----------



## Oidaaa (22. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Erster Statusbericht ^^

War gestern mal kurz vor corralejo an den Klippen. Leider nur ein paar Bisse auf Gummifische. Aber könnte nix landen. Denke der Köder war zu groß.

Heute morgen mal von esquinzo aus Richtung jandia gelaufen. An der felsspitze wo man den Leuchtturm sehen kann. War leider auch nix, da alles voller seegras war.
Morgen möchte die Dame noch einen Strandtag machen.
Donnerstag geh ich früh in den Supermarkt und werde mal nach jandia an den Hafen fahren.
Leider weis ich da nicht wo ich angeln darf. ( jemand Tipps? )

LG


----------



## Frame (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Morro Jable ist der Ortsteil von Jandia wo der Hafen lokalisiert ist, dieses Insiderwissen hatte ich vorrausgesetzt.|wavey:

Daher ist beim Hafen von Jandia eigentlich immer von Morro Jable die Rede..
Paar Fakts wo angeln erlaubt ist hatte ich weiter oben ja schon gegeben (ab dem großen Fähranleger seewärts..)
Mit Leihwagen kommst aber auch auf die andere Seite.
Da bin ich zu Fuss nicht hingepilgert, sah aber potentiell interessant aus. (Die Stege sind tabu)

Ich will jetzt hier keine unerlaubte Werbung machen, aber hier mal ein paar der Boote die man in Morro bzw. Jandia mit Tante Google finden kann.

Gufi ist dort  an der Oberfläche vielleicht nicht so das Wahre.
Eher mal MeFo/Rapfenblinker, bzw. Wobbler im Sardinendesign. Oder zuerst Köfis stippen und denne Naturköder.


----------



## Oidaaa (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Ja  morro jable, jandia. Alles das selbe 
Ich war mal am Hafen, konnte aber nicht sehen wo man Fischen kann.
Ich frag einfach mal rum.

Hab leider keine Stippe dabei und auch kein Equipment für köfis, daher werde ich im
Supermarkt frische Köder holen.

Leihwagen haben wir.
Aber was ist mit andere Seite gemeint? Am Hafen vorbei und weiter runter? Wollte ich eh.

LG


----------



## Vicky (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Ich hoffe ich kann das hier mal ganz frech fragen: Mein Freund und ich fliegen im Oktober nach Teneriffa. Da sind Brassen auch zu finden oder? Rein logisch betrachtet wäre es ja so, aber ich frage mal lieber nach |rolleyes


----------



## Frame (23. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*



Oidaaa schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Stippe dabei und auch kein Equipment für köfis, daher werde ich im
> Supermarkt frische Köder holen.
> 
> Leihwagen haben wir.
> ...



Ja, weiter  grob die Richtung, die Du eh schon gefahren bist zur  Westspitze von Jandia. Das meinte ich mit andere Seite vom Anleger.

Mit Stippe für Köfis meinte ich nicht unbedingt ne Kopfrute|rolleyes.
Ich nehm da ne ca. 3,6m mit 100-80gr. WG und kleinen Haken mit nem gut ausgebleiten Schwimmer.
Also das Zeugs zum blinkern und bau das einfach um auf kleine Rolle mit 20-er Hauptschnur. Rute darf dann auch länger sein, die Kunst ist mit dem Wind gegen die Verwicklungen zu kämpfen, aber es klappt.
(Wenn man seit der Jugend geübt hat:g)

Den Anleger erkennst Du natürlich am Besten wenn dann auch die große Fähre nach Canaria etc grad dort liegt.

Und wie gesagt da ist ein Angelshop direkt am Hafeneingang unweit vom Fischmarkt. In Richtung Anleger liegt auch noch ne Minitankstelle (Auf der Karte *Cigar*, unweit des Angelshops...)


----------



## Frame (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Die grünen Strecken sind nicht komplett, ist nur mal ne Grobskizze!!!

@ Vicky: Keine Ahnung von Teneriffa, dürfte aber ähnlich sein.
Im Hafen darf man normal nicht angeln auf den Kanaren.
Aber vom Boot aus hat man ne Chance, ich hab zum Glück ein Boot ohne betrunkene Engländer erwischt auf Fuerte|wavey:.
Im Hafen von Morro Jable hab ich keinen Brassen erwischt.
Ist sicher möglich, aber ich hatte dort auf Grund dann nur noch Shrimps versucht um ja keinen Rochen zu haken.
Zupfer gab es, aber nix verwertbares.

Wenn Ihr ein Boot findet, den Haken immer 2-3 mal durch die Kalamares stechen und nicht gleich anschlagen sondern erst beim 3,4,5 mal wenn er ordentlich dran zieht.


----------



## Trickyfisher (24. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Hi Vicky
Ich war im Juli auf Teneriffa (Playa san Juan, nahe Los Gigantes) und hab schöne Meerbrassen gefangen, bis gut 40cm lang.
Gerät: 360cm lange Telerute WG 60gr., 35er Schnur, 15gr. Knicklichtschwimmer, 4er Haken am 30er Vorfach.
Köder waren ein Shrimp mit der Boillienadel aufs Vorfach gezogen (hält sonst kaum, unbedingt eine mitnehmen) und dazu noch ein Stück Kalamarie.
Das ganze dann auf etwa 5m eingestellt, also ca. Mittelwasser, und in der Nacht von der Klippe so weit wie möglich rausgeworfen und treiben gelassen.
Hat echt gut funktioniert, am Tag gabs nur Kleinzeugs.
Wenns der grund erlaubt, kannst du nebenbei auch noch eine Grundrute auslegen.
Viel Spaß auf Teneriffa, wo gehts eigentlich hin?
Johannes


----------



## bobbl (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

@ TE
Hast geangelt? Wenn ja, hast was gefangen?


----------



## Oidaaa (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Huhu.
Jo hab ich aber nur mit gummifischen und Spinnern.
Viel war's aber nicht. Wetter war nicht so toll.
War einmal bei corralejo oben und habe da ein paar kleine Riff Fische fangen können. Sahen aus wie kleine doctorfische in schwarz weis.
Am Hafen dann ganz hinten an einem anderen Tag, war schon ein einheimischer( aus Gran canaria  ) da.
Er sagte mir er versucht es seit 3 Stunden mit Brot und Tintenfisch. Aber kein Biss, da bevor er angefangen hat was großes dort geraubt haben soll.
Das selbe Ergebnis wieder. Nur klein Zeug. Ein zwei Doraden und paar Bisse die ich leider verlor.

Nja nächstes Jahr dann mal mit dem Boot raus fahren.


----------



## Frame (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

Schade. Im Hafen keinen der großen Rochen gesehen ganz vorne am Fischmarkt? Geht halt nur bei klarem Wasser gut. 
Bei mir gibts immerhin sichtbar dunkle Flecken auf den Fotos.

Wenn ich noch mal da hin komme hab ich garantiert ein Zwiebelnetz und Schnur dabei um ne Duftspur zum anfüttern zu legen.
Aber nur an der Oberfläche und dann wird auf Sicht gefischt.
An den Rochen vorbei wenns irgendwie geht.
(Nix verwertbares dran, wozu der Ärger beim landen dann erst...)


Der kleine wo man ein Stück Mauer im Bild sieht war wohl ein Engelhai, auch wenn das Bild in dem Moment grad mehr nach Rochen aussieht. (Ich hatte ihn direkt vor den Füssen und vermutlich später auch an der Angel, nur war die Kamera da noch verpackt.Ich musst ja auch so blöd sein an der Stelle nen Köfi auf Grund zu legen... Bin wie gesagt geheilt.)

Der andere weiter draussen hatte sicher 3,5 m Spannweite. Andere deutschsprachige Kanarenbewohner erzählten von einem ca. 4,5m großem der jetzt grad nicht sichtbar wäre. ..

Anbei noch 2 Bilder wo ich das mal mit anfüttern und nem Zwiebelsack versuchen würde. Von der Stelle aus wo man halbwegs ans Wasser runterkommt.

Betonung auf halbwegs :g.

War ein tolles Erlebnis an mehreren Tagen. Evtl. gibts mehrere von diesen 3,5m Teilen war mein Eindruck.
Hab halt immer nur einen halbwegs vor die Linse bekommen
. Ich muss sowas auch nicht mit aller Gewalt ausm Wasser rausprügeln. Verwertbar sind an nem Rochen angeblich eh nur ca. 10%... Lebendgebährend, bedroht und wichtig für den Ökokreislauf sind sie auch...

Bluefish, Wolfsbarsch, Barrakuda, Bonito & Co däädde mich aber scho mol reize an dem Spot


----------



## Oidaaa (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Fuerteventura / Spanien*

nö gesehen habe ich keine.
 Das wetter war auch nicht so gut. war bewölkt. 
 konnte nur die fische die knapp unter das wasseroberfläche waren sehen.
 Ich war nicht auf der seite wo das Schiff steht sondern auf der innen liegenden seite des Hafens.
 Fotos habe ich keine gemacht, da ich nur in badeshorts unterwegs war.^^
 nächstes jahr werde ich definitiv schwereres gerät mitbringen und auch mal aufs boot steigen. 
  LG


----------

